# Working on the micro grow



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats up peeps been working on a micro grow set up for me and the wife thought i would throw a few pics up hope to get this one going soon so i can finish my other set up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have a great night hope you enjoy the pics latter


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 17, 2008)

mmm lookin good so far keep it up man


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks bro I'm trying lol almost thought nobody noticed this post lol thanks for stopping in and the kind words cant wait to put the finishing touches on it I have some new pics let me up load them to my comp and i will post them up


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Sticky - Looking great.  Hey great idea on the fish tank as your res.   Just kidding.  But it was a thought. 

Whatcha gonna throw in them pots?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice spot. Good size for a small to medium garden. The light will be easily reflected back to the plant due to the small size of the cab.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks I'm gonna throw these in there


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

here's n update on my two rooms the micro grow and the basement grow they are both almost finished:hubba: And this is my first hydro grow


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

wow nice set up man! i like it bein under the fish tank thats pretty cool. Do you have filters and air pumps etc for the fish? cos that'll make your grow pretty stealthily hidden with the noise from the tank  nice one!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes i have a huge filter running and a huge air pump that i run in the fish tank and in all three tubs i just put the fish in there i have to Oscars and a cat fish that i caught in a brook where i went camping had him for a year 
Thanks for stopping in bro means a lot i been a member here for a year and i was gone for a few do to problems and working two jobs and since Ive been back nobody really replies to my threads maybe because there are so many new peeps that I'm not known any more i gotta start posting a lot more so i can be noticed lol again thanks peace


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

looks awsome man, under the fish tank pretty clever , you got it all light sealed? you should start a grow journal that could be why ppl arent replying because its in this growroom thread that ppl usually only go to when there borred not a high traffic thread..


----------



## Melissa (Feb 28, 2008)

hey it looks fantastic:hubba:  ,,great idea ,,hope you and the wife enjoy many buds out of it :tokie: tho  by the looks of them plants youve got going im sure you will :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

no worries sticky, i know what you mean though... i haven't been here that long and am only on my second grow but now i got one under my belt and have read and learnt sooooooo much over the last sorta 6 months i jus browse around other peoples and try and help others and hope they return the favour. A lot of the time I just watch and read in awe! lmao!

Anyways take it easy


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Sticky - Your garden surely is growing nicely.  Getting thick in there.  Your doing great with the hydro setup.  Esp the tank idea!:aok:

I remember your first grows here - you've come a long way from then.  Glad to see you back.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 29, 2008)

*Whats up Sticky. Wow mang everything is looking great. Good luck with the hydro grow. Maybe one of these days we'll give it a go but for now were sticking with soil. Anyway here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies young and old. Good luck on the grow and we'll be following along.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 2, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Sticky. Wow mang everything is looking great. Good luck with the hydro grow. Maybe one of these days we'll give it a go but for now were sticking with soil. Anyway here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies young and old. Good luck on the grow and we'll be following along.  *


Hey tbg thanks for stopping in brother it really means alot  as for the hydro its my first time so I'm no pro lol but it all seems to be going great so far   we plan on starting some soil ones along with the hydro we pick up a bag of fox farms and a bag MG gonna have a couple in the fox farms and a couple in the MG and was also thinking of mixing the two together for a couple lol ever try that before? Well again i thank all of you that have stopped in I plan on putting a journal together real soon hope you will all follow along and help me through it :hubba:  peace


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic Sticky. I wish you the best of luck on the first hydro grow and I will be following along to see how it goes. I want to try hydro someday soon...anyways, good luck and grow it big..also, i love your spot for your micro!!


----------

